# Main > News >  New website!

## Sapiento

During the last three weeks I created a new design for my website and today it went live. The portfolio is much more versatile then in my previous website and allows my to give more information for every image. Additionally it has a good filter function
I'm still in the process of adding content and doing some finetuning, but it is at 99% funcionality. Take a look: http://www.fantasy-map.net/
Also, should you find a typo or something else that doesn't work properly please let me know. Although I tested the site over the last days, there may be things I missed.

----------


## Korash

Just noticed some things *[corrections in bold]*:

Terms and Conditions

As every commission is unique, the conditions are usually negotiated between me and the client, including the details of the map, delivery time, payment details and *[unfinished sentence]*

If *[no]* another arrangement is made, then payment is made either by bank transfer within SEPA or per PayPal (net = client covers the fees) in non-SEPA, ~50% in advance, the rest after delivery of the final map.

The maps are delivered digitally, either by e-mail or by using a provided download link (Dropbox etc.), in any flattened (=no layers) file format. Delivery of working files is usually not included in the arrangement (you wouldn't ask a cook for his best recipes, too, right?).

I retain property of any produced piece of art until it has been completely paid. I retain the right to display my works in my portfolios (online or printed) if not *[explicitly]* stated otherwise.

----------


## Redrobes

It would normally be: "if no other arrangement is made," or "unless another arrangement is made,"

----------

